# Fallo amplificador denon pma-520



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola a todos. Tengo un amplificador al que se le rompieron dos transistores finales(tr461 y tr 459) se los cambie pero cuando le doy voz el amplificador se para, al encenderlo suena clip (creo que es un rele) y cuando le doy voz suena otra vez el clip y deja de sonar, pero si le quito una patilla de cualquiera de los dos transistores no se para pero el sonido suena distorsionado, lo he revisado una y otra vez y no le encuentro nada, de que puede ser.

Adjunto el esquema

El esquema ocupa mas de 500 kb y no se puede adjuntar


----------



## zopilote (Dic 3, 2007)

NO solo se dañaron los transistores finales , deben ser los transistores del preamplificador, saben marcar okey, pero con tensión la situacion cambia, así que tendras que seguir el sonido y 
averiguar donde se distorsiona (o de porrazo cambiarlos).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Eso me parece que viene de la proteccion por CC en parlantes.
¿ Los transistores de reemplazo, son los mismos que los originales y estan conectados correctamente ?
¿ Cuando reemplazaste, verificaste el buen estado de las etapas exitadoras ?

Publica el esquema en Rapidshare.com o algo por el estilo


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Gracias , se los cambiare a ver


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Si los transistores son iguales y estan bien conectados. Aqui esta el enlace el esquema:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Subiste el esquema a un servidor ¡¡ DETESTABLE !




> Todos los puertos de descarga asignados a su país (Argentina) están en uso. Por favor, inténtelo nuevamente dentro de unas horas o instale la barra de herramientas de Megaupload Toolbar para obtener acceso inmediato - con la barra de herramientas usted no sufrirá más limitaciones.


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

A ver aqui:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Ahora esta mejor, me tome el atrevimiento de separar la parte potencia de un canal.


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Entonces donde puede estar el fallo.pueden ser el tr451 o tr453?, los probe y no estan en cortocircuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

No seria nada raro que reventaron los de salida se quemaran o dañaran los exitadores.
Te fijaste que en el PDF figuran las tensiones que deviera haber en el circuito.
Verifica sus valores
Y verifica que los exitadores no esten abiertos


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Los exitadores cuales son tr451 y tr453?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Yess !


----------



## stanby (Dic 3, 2007)

Los pedire y probare a ver que pasa. Ya os comentare, gracias por la explicacion.


----------



## stanby (Dic 14, 2007)

Esto va de mal en peor, tenia mal el tr451, se lo he cambiado, al encenderlo suena el "clip" pero no se enciende la luz roja que tiene no me deja seleccionar ninguna fuente(aux1, aux2, phono,...), me estoy volviendo loco. La flecha es la luz que no se enciende.


----------

